# Subscription - IMM the way to go?



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys, looking for a little advice. Im really tempted to start an In My Mug subscription, but am a little worried that as primarily a flat white drinker it's generally more set up for those who drink filter on a regular basis. I do have an aeropress and FP which I enjoy using occassionally, but can't see myself going this way for my regular coffee fix.

I'll probably end up going for a 12 week sub to give it a shot, but for those of you who are/have been IMM subscribers, will I be disappointed with their offerings for a flat white, or can anyone offer suggestions for a better alternative?

Thanks guys!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

maybe a londinium sub,great value and can stop the sub whenever you want

http://londiniumespresso.com/pages/espresso-subscription


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BongoSteve said:


> Hi guys, looking for a little advice. Im really tempted to start an In My Mug subscription, but am a little worried that as primarily a flat white drinker it's generally more set up for those who drink filter on a regular basis. I do have an aeropress and FP which I enjoy using occassionally, but can't see myself going this way for my regular coffee fix.
> 
> I'll probably end up going for a 12 week sub to give it a shot, but for those of you who are/have been IMM subscribers, will I be disappointed with their offerings for a flat white, or can anyone offer suggestions for a better alternative?
> 
> Thanks guys!


You wont get coffee only suited to Flat Whites, but you will get a varied selection of high quality beans. I think its very good value


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I think IMM is the best value subscription I've seen. As for their suitability for flat whites, I suppose that's just down to your taste. Might be worth having a look through recent IMM beans, buying a few bags and seeing what you think.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How about the HasBean guest espresso subscription? E.g. the verdict on the recent Kollo Mountain IMM was essentially that it was a not well suited to espresso/espresso based drinks.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses guys. I have bought a few Hasbean bits and pieces in the past. I bought the espresso starter kit, which I thought had highs and lows. This didnt bother me too much though as I know IMM is much more SO focussed, than on the blends. More recently bought some Finca David Vilca and Cachoeira, which I preferred, and I know have been IMM coffee's in the past. Thought the David Vilca in particular was very good...

I have looked at Londinium in the past too, and although their range sounds nice, I wasn't sure how I felt about having 5 bags arrive at once, regarding aging of the beans.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

They do a direct debit now that can be cancelled at any time (or left to run indefinitely) so you don't have to commit to 12 weeks if you are unsure.


----------



## Scotty (Mar 21, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> They do a direct debit now that can be cancelled at any time (or left to run indefinitely) so you don't have to commit to 12 weeks if you are unsure.


I'm sure Steve said you still had to sub for a minimum of 12 weeks even with the dd option.

Also, I quite liked kollo as a latte.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Think I'll bite the bullet and join the club! Exciting times ahead


----------

